# Webstar Modem constantly "resets"



## dorkydork (May 4, 2009)

Hi :wave:
My modem has been constantly resetting and it seemed to just start happening about 1-2 weeks ago. It is very frustrating while playing games or loading up pages when the modem randomly resets. When it resets, the top two lights are still on, but the bottom two go off and begin to flash as if it were resetting. If anyone can help me I would love you, and please bear with me because I am not very technical.
Thanks all!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

With no information about the environment or the modem, it's really difficult to say.

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP (Home or Pro), SP1-SP2-SP3, Vista (Home, Business, Ultimate), etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.




Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*




If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms? 
For wireless issues, have you disabled all encryption on the router to see if you can connect that way? 
Have you connected directly to the broadband modem to see if this is a router or modem/ISP issue?
If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (*COMMAND* for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands on separate lines, following each one with the *Enter* key:

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## dorkydork (May 4, 2009)

*Name of ISP:* Comcast
*Modem:* Webstar DPX-100
*Router:* Linksys BEFW11S4 ver. 4, Firmware Version 1.52.03
*Connection Type:* Wired on this computer, wireless to laptop, xbox 360, and another computer.
*If wireless, encryption used:* Not sure what this is on other computers that are wireless
*Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines:* XP Home on this computer, Vista Home on the laptop and other computer.
*The Internet Browser in use:* Firefox

I will be playing internet games and the modem will start "blinking" as it would when I reset the modem. Power will remain green, PC will be flashing, but Data and Cable will not flash green or stay solid green. It seemed to start doing this recently and don't understand how to fix it. I did a speed test of my internet and it has decreased in download speed/upload speed.


Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Russell>ping 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=57ms TTL=49
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=57ms TTL=49
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=58ms TTL=49
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=56ms TTL=49

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 56ms, Maximum = 58ms, Average = 57ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Russell>ping yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [209.131.36.159] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 209.131.36.159: bytes=32 time=82ms TTL=49
Reply from 209.131.36.159: bytes=32 time=82ms TTL=49
Reply from 209.131.36.159: bytes=32 time=81ms TTL=49
Reply from 209.131.36.159: bytes=32 time=83ms TTL=49

Ping statistics for 209.131.36.159:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 81ms, Maximum = 83ms, Average = 82ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Russell>NBTSTAT -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.100] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
YODA <00> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <00> GROUP Registered
YODA <20> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <1E> GROUP Registered
WORKGROUP <1D> UNIQUE Registered
..__MSBROWSE__.<01> GROUP Registered

C:\Documents and Settings\Russell>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Yoda
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/1000 PL Network Connect
ion
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-12-3F-7D-EB-D0
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

C:\Documents and Settings\Russell>


----------



## dorkydork (May 4, 2009)

The speed of my internet has reduced as well. When I run a speed test, it doesn't compare to what it was back in October.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Register at DSLReports and run their Line Quality Tests. It's best to run this test with a direct wired connection to eliminate any wireless issues from the results. It's useful many times to run this test several times, and we'd like to see each of the results. Post the results link from the top of the test display page for each test run here.

The link to post is near the top of the page and looks like:

If you wish to post this result to a forum, please copy/paste this URL
*http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2357195* <- _sample only, yours will obviously be different!_
and your IP will be disguised.

Copy/paste that link here.

*Note:* _You will have to enable PING (ICMP) request response either in your router (if you have one), or in your computer's firewall for direct modem connections. This is very important to get the most important part of the test to run._


DSLReports 

Here's also the Line Quality Tests FAQ to help you understand the results. This will answer some questions about the line quality display.


----------



## dorkydork (May 4, 2009)

Can't figure out how to Enable PING (ICMP)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That would be in the router's setup.

On the Filters tab, disable *Block WAN Request*


----------



## dorkydork (May 4, 2009)

http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/45ab3696b8a3/2518995


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, that looks fine.

At this point, I'd have to say it's either the modem, interior wiring, or the ISP network.


----------

